# Can I set FreeBSD as a WiFi HotSpot?



## sw2wolf (Jul 25, 2011)

I can set Windows 7 as a WiFi hotspot. How about FreeBSD ?

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes.

Handbook: 31.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## varda (Jul 30, 2011)

You may try 
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=^coova&stype=name
or
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=^chilli&stype=name

But probably you meant FreeBSD as Access Point.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2011)

Keep in mind that setting up a FreeBSD machine as a Wireless AccessPoint is not a problem. You can have problems trying to bridge wireless and wired though. Not all wireless network cards will allow this. Plain, simple, routing without bridging shouldn't be an issue.


----------

